# maximat v10-p



## cg 2005 (Feb 1, 2014)

Are there any v10-p owners here?  I am going to look at one Sunday and have a few questions.


Thanks


----------



## maxmartnnl (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,
There are a lot of you here in Europe.... Just GOOGLE and try to get you answers.




cg 2005 said:


> Are there any v10-p owners here?  I am going to look at one Sunday and have a few questions.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## samthedog (Feb 7, 2014)

I owned one for several years.

Take the headstock top cover off and check the condition of the changer forks, plus the fiber gear. Also, the bed is not hardened so check wear on the bed. They are slender machines but very high quality. They don't like rough treatment.

Check the cassette deck styled electrical buttons to ensure they function without binding. Go through the forward, stop, reverse, speed 1, speed 2 cycle repeatedly until you are sure the operation is smooth. Also, go through all speed ranges with the paddle levers. The paddle levers can be problematic and can also jump out of their indexing marks / holes. Check all feeds on the threading gearbox. The hand lever should index smoothly.

If the lathe has been crashed, there will likely be evidence of damage on the gears. Check these closely and bring a torch. Also, there is a nylon gear that gets cracked on the banjo gear arrangement. Check this closely. You can always use a steel gear but this is to act as a weak link in the drive train of the lathe and is intentionally weaker.

Check to see if there are spare change gears as these will allow you to cut the various threads you will encounter later. Check the tool post collar for cracks. It is cast iron and a weak point on the V10(p).

I hope this helps.

Paul.


----------



## cg 2005 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, that is very informative.


----------



## ARM (Feb 7, 2014)

U lucky to hear from Paul with this tremendously informative input
This Man is a walking machine Encyclopaedia as U can see.
We also need to garner his expertise - when we  are ready 
aRM


----------



## samthedog (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words ARM. I don't know about being an encyclopedia but I have owned a few machines and researched and seen a lot of others.

The Emco V10 was my first lathe and one I am very familiar with. I did have to do a lot of repairs to mine when I bought it as it was a scrap pile. It did help me to understand lathes and also funded my Chipmaster when I sold it. I wrote about the V10 in my blog:

http://wanderingaxeman.blogspot.no/2012/04/emco-maximat-v10-rebuild-repair-refurb.html

Paul.


----------



## ARM (Feb 7, 2014)

U welcome Paul.  We do rightly  believe ..."give Credit where it's due", and U well deserve it.
Had seen Your blog and admired the work on Your Emco previously.
 We were offered a refurbished EMCO  V-10P  a year or two back. Liked the Speed and all, but was put off by the threaded Chuck mounting for some reason.
Well that's all history now and we need to aright what we have.
Take care and keep up the good work.
LORD BLESS
aRM


----------



## Silrakj (Mar 30, 2014)

Thought I would post in this thread, I recently bought a v10-p with 6 speed mill.  It was damaged by 2 broken shift forks and subsequent lack of use.  I have been reading as much as I can find in preparation of the repairs.


----------



## den-den (Jun 3, 2014)

I recently found a Maximat V10P at a garage sale for a great price.  I had to replace a fiber gear in the headstock (used a steel gear) and wire up a VFD to power the 3 phase motors.  So far, I really like this lathe.


----------



## Brokk (Feb 24, 2015)

Silrakj said:


> Thought I would post in this thread, I recently bought a v10-p with 6 speed mill.  It was damaged by 2 broken shift forks and subsequent lack of use.  I have been reading as much as I can find in preparation of the repairs.



We bought a maximat 7 (very similar to the V10) that wasn't in working order and when I set it up, one of the shift forks disintegrated.  I pulled out all the pieces to it and was lucky enough to have a local machine shop owner who built us a new aluminum one to the same dimensions, but in square stock.  I had to sand down various surfaces to round them so they wouldn't catch in the machine, but it ended up working well.  The first gear shift is still a bit sticky, but I'm really careful not to force it, given what happened to the other one.


----------



## Silrakj (Mar 1, 2015)

Brook, if you haven't already, you should join the Yahoo group for the emco lathes. There's a lot of good info from very experienced members specifically about our machines.


----------



## Brokk (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks.  I just looked them up and joined. Although I have to admit I don't tend to use Yahoo groups much anymore.


----------

